# Micro-ondes



## BIBINE73 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
La puéricultrice me dit que
L'utilisation du micro-ondes est fortement déconseillée.
 pas interdite on est bien d'accord. 
Car au livret 2 du cap petite enfance à été mentionné alors ce n'est pas interdit. Je deviens chèvre 🐐


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Et voilà encore une qui fait du zèle ! on fait bien comme on veut et comme on peut ... surtout qd les PE fournissent les repas ... non mais allo quoi ???


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Personnellement on ne m'a rien dit pour le micro-ondes ... là encore, chaque puer a un discours différent. Moi en tout cas, je l'utilise tout les jours.


----------



## violetta (16 Décembre 2022)

Nabilla, sort de ce corps ! Lol


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi la puer n'est pas pour non plus en me disant  : "il devient très chaud après utilisation".

Alors :
1 - il est hors de portée des enfants
2- il devient très chaud si t'as décidé d'y cuire un poulet entier. Pour réchauffer une assiette 1mn  le micro-ondes ne devient pas chaud...
Va vraiment falloir qu'elles arrêtent avec leurs imbécilités


----------



## Ladrine 10 (16 Décembre 2022)

Mdr on a pas le droit de cuisiner ni de se servir du micro ondes
On les fait manger comment ?
Pique nique tout les jours
A un moment faut être sensé 😵


----------



## Mimipoupina (16 Décembre 2022)

Perso je ne fournis pas les repas et je travaille au rdc de ma maison pour les enfants qui ne montent donc absolument dans mes pièces privées au 1er !  je n'ai donc uniquement qu'un micro-onde en bas pour le repas des enfants, ça ne pose pas de problème à ma pmi ! Si ça devait arriver je crois qu'il faudrait que les enfants mangent des repas froids du coup 😝


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Je ne suis pas non plus une adepte du micro ondes. Il y a du pour et du contre. Surtout sur les modèles vieillissants.


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Décembre 2022)

C'est surtout déconseillé pour les biberons. Après les petits plats normaux, je pense que ça va, bien vérifier que ce n'est pas brûlant et bien mélanger tout simplement. Le problème des micro-ondes c'est que la température n'est pas homogène partout. Perso je fais biberons et petits pots au chauffe-biberons. Mais je pense que les plats normaux quand ils seront plus grands, je les ferai réchauffer au micro-ondes, c'est plus pratique.


----------



## Nina. (17 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas de micro-ondes, je fais chauffer les repas dans une casserole ou chaufe biberon, pour les petits pots.
Après, entre "interdit" et "déconseillé" il y a un fossé.
Chaque un fait comme il entend, comme ça lui facilite surtout. Disons que tu as 4 repas (ou plus) à chauffer en même temps !? On ne va pas se compliquer la vie à sortir les casseroles !!


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

MeliMelo mon dernier PE m'avait apporté un chauffe biberon donc je l'utilisais mais sinon tous les autres PE ne m'ont jamais rien dit les bibs étaient chauffés par le micro-ondes ... le mien a presque 30 ans et il est comme neuf juste la lumière qui ne fonctionne plus c'est comme tout çà s'entretient !


----------



## Capri95 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir  🖐️ 

Je réchauffe les plats tout prêt au micro-ondes ( style assiette acheter en grande surface)
Je cuisine frais le soir ou l'après-midi selon le temps que j'ai, puis je réchauffe le midi.
Je n'utilise en aucun cas le micro-onde pour les biberons, c'est imprécis et surtout si trop chaud cela peut brûler les bébés quand ils boivent.
J'utilise un chauffe-biberon au moins pas de surprise toujours la même température, je teste toujours malgré tout la chaleur sur mon poignet.
J'utilise aussi le micro-onde personnellement, je n'ai rien contre, ça dépanne bien par moment.
J'avais lu une annonce dans laquelle le PE ne voulait pas que les repas soient réchauffés au micro-onde..


----------



## orchidée41 (21 Décembre 2022)

J'ai une maman qui ne voulait pas que j'utilise le micro ondes à cause des ondes ...mais tout le temps de l'entretien elle n'a pas lâcher son portable😉.  Bien sur je n'ai pas donné suite . C'est quoi la prochaine étape ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Non mais allo on est en 2022 bientôt 2023
Le micro ondes existe déjà depuis 1947

Faut arrêter de croire toutes les conneries qu'on vous raconte 

Je pense que si c'était vraiment aussi néfaste et dangereux que ça en 75 ans on s'en serait rendu compte et il aurait été bani des ventes 

Dormr avec son. Portable à côté de soi et plus dangereux


----------



## ChantalGoya (21 Décembre 2022)

Ce qui est déconcertant, agaçant, horripilant.... c'est surtout les discours sur la sécurité en cuisine: donc ne pas cuisiner, ne pas utiliser son four même si porte froide, même si en hauteur, ne pas utiliser le gaz.... tout ça pour nous éviter de nous brûler, de nous couper = ce qui pourrait nécessiter l'intervention des pompiers.
Donc, il reste le micro-ondes pour réchauffer alors si il devient la bête noire des puer parce que les ondes blablabla...... On va où ????

En fait, elles ne réfléchissent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez 😤
Ok je peux me brûler en cuisinant mais y a bien plus de risques que je mette le pied sur un jouet et que je tombe.
Je peux aussi faire un malaise.
Je peux glisser en sortant avec les enfants, me tordre la cheville..... 

La vie est un perpétuel danger et c'est comme ça.

A l'heure de la malbouffe envahissant la cuisine des familles, il faudrait bien au contraire valoriser le fait maison et respecter les produits.


----------



## Zazou (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, n'importe quoi comment on fait pour réchauffe le repas des enfants vu que par contre on n'a pas le droit d'utiliser le gaz 😒 ils mangent froid 😂😂


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Décembre 2022)

Comment ça on n'a pas le droit d'utiliser le gaz, c'est nouveau ça aussi ? ? ?
Moi j'ai une plaque à gaz. Et quand je dois poêler un steak au moment du repas je ne le cuis pas au micro-ondes...


----------



## Tatacorinne (21 Décembre 2022)

Ici aussi la puéricultrice nous a sorti du chapeau magique que le micro ondes ne devait pas servir pour réchauffer les plats des enfants. Qu'il dénaturalisait les plats ...et que l'on avait bien sûr pas le droit de cuisiner pendant le temps d'accueil aussi.
Qu'il ne fallait pas non plus avoir de plantes vertes, que le chat ne devait  pas être en contact avec les enfants accueillis....
Il est où l'accueil familial ? le bon sens ? 
Et comment font-elles en crèche ? Comment sont préparés ou réchauffés les repas ?


----------



## B29 (21 Décembre 2022)

Après on s'étonne de la pénurie d'assistantes maternelles.  Mais avec toutes ces interdictions, on fait fuir les potentiels candidats.


----------



## Zazou (21 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 oui ma puer m'avait dit que j'avais pas le droit


----------



## incognito (21 Décembre 2022)

alors pas le droit ? je prends le gauche !

question de la puer pour mon renouvellement "vous cuisinez pour les enfants ?. "
moi "oui bien sûr"
elle "vous savez que vous n'avez pas le droit"
moi "je vous sers un steack réchauffé, on en reparle. Je suis là pour leur faire découvrir les goûts pas pour manger des semelles ou du sans goût"
fin de la conversation, je fais tous les repas, point barre

si gros plat familial, préparé le soir ou le matin car il mijote pour les loulous et ma famille (nous mangeons ensemble assez souvent)
sinon, repas à la minute, les loulous sont toujours sous mes yeux car cuisine ouverte (et ils n'y rentrent pas, ils apprennent)


----------



## Mamietolette (21 Décembre 2022)

Moi j ai jamais eu de soucis avec le micro onde  de toute façon les parents qui donnent des assiettes toutes faites de grandes surfaces je refuse je fais mors repas la veille et je réchauffe au micro onde le midi  je mets 30seconde c est tiède et je goûte avant de leur donner ça va de soit chez eux les parents font déjà au micro onde donc. Et en plus ils mangent avec le portable ou tablette à côté de leur assiette donc le problème des ondes négatives ce n est pas essentiellement chez nounou


----------



## Griselda (21 Décembre 2022)

"fortement déconseillée", elle a dit précisément ce qu'il en est. Fortement déconseillé veut dire le contraire de "conseillé" donc ce n'est pas interdit. Si c'était "interdit" elle aurait dit que c'est "interdit", voir "pas autorisé".

Après, pour être efficace, cette recommandation de NE PAS utiliser le micro onde serait plus intelligente si elle expliquait pourquoi et dans quel cas c'est, selon elle, fortement déconseillé (et par qui d'autre qu'elle) car nous les AMs, comme le commun des mortels, seront beaucoup plus enclins à appliquer un conseil si on en a compris l’intérêt.

Je lui aurais demandé d'éclairer ma lanterne, qu'elle m'explique pourquoi et comment selon elle devrais je réchauffer les repas des Loulous quand c'est nécessaire? Pas pour la mettre en défaut mais peut être parce que j'apprendrais quelque chose d’intéressant, voir de plus pratique pour moi... qui sait...


----------



## ChantalGoya (22 Décembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Comment ça on n'a pas le droit d'utiliser le gaz, c'est nouveau ça aussi ? ? ?
> Moi j'ai une plaque à gaz. Et quand je dois poêler un steak au moment du repas je ne le cuis pas au micro-ondes...


Ici, tout doit être cuit avant l'arrivée des enfants et simplement réchauffer..... Viande y compris.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Décembre 2022)

@ChantalGoya 
C'est pareil ici, mais il est hors de question que je fasse réchauffer un Steak haché qui deviendrait dur comme de la semaine.
Idem avec un filet de saumon, moelleux au départ qui devient sec une fois réchauffé.
et comme c'est moi qui fournis le repas, j'ai prévenu la puer que la cuisson minute des viandes ou poisson poelés ça ne changerait pas.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Décembre 2022)

Il va falloir les remettre à leur place et qd elles vous interdisent quelque chose et bien la preuve si non RIEN ! à un moment il faut arrêter les conneries ... moi j'ai dû attacher ma TV si j'avais su j'aurais demandé la preuve car depuis j'ai vu sur ce forum que ce n'était pas demandé de façon récurrente alors quoi ??? comment faire fuir une potentielle future ass mat ???


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Moi qui prépare les repas des enfants je cuisine les légumes la veille ou le matin avant qu'ils arrivent 

La viande ou le poisson est précuit à la poêle 
Au moment de passer à table je rallume 2 minutes pour finaliser la cuisson et que ce soit chaud 

Je programme ma plaque juste pour les 2 minutes 
Cela me permet de rester en présence des enfants 
Je ne les laisse seuls qu'une minute le temps de mettre dans les assiettes


----------



## ChantalGoya (23 Décembre 2022)

Ma cuisine est ouverte sur ma pièce de vie donc je ne les perds jamais de vue. Et quand je suis dans la cuisine, il y a 90% de chance qu'ils soient avec moi.... Défois que ce soit l'heure de manger ou qu'il y ait qqchose à goûter 🤣

J'ai aussi refusé de faire réchauffer certaines choses au micro-ondes. Le steak semelle, y a rien de pire pour dégoûter 🤢 ce n'est pas la bonne manière d'éduquer les enfants au goût.
Mon argument à fait mouche, la puer a trouvé en effet important d'apprendre aux enfants "la bonne bouffe".

Mais si on les écoute, on ne bouge plus un orteil, on se met dans une bulle et on attend.


----------

